

Apple Stock closes at all-time high, now 4th largest Market Cap in the US - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/apple-stock-closes-at-all-time-high-apple-now-has-4th-largest-market-cap-in-the-us/

======
icco
Proof that you don't need to have market dominance to make a lot of money.

~~~
borism
Apple dominates _its' own_ market

------
nostrademons
Kinda interesting that Google's market cap is now higher than IBM's despite
having 1/10th as many employees. I guess it sorta makes sense, since employees
are costs and therefore should adversely affect the market cap.

In a similar vein, Wal-Mart (with its 2 million employees, 100 times more than
Google) has a market cap of only $206B. On a good day, Apple could pass that
and become #3.

~~~
_delirium
Even accounting for employees being costs, though, the valuations seem like
they must be based mainly on a prediction that either Google is going to grow
a lot, or those other companies are going to shrink. Wal-Mart and IBM both
make around 2x Google's annual profits, for example (around $13.5b each vs.
$6.5b).

------
usaar333
Slight error: Berkshire Hathaway is currently 4th at $206B.

~~~
anderzole
Berkshire is 5th with $194B (the A shares that is)
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=brka&d=t](http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=brka&d=t)

~~~
hristov
However, the market cap is the A shares plus the B shares.

~~~
usaar333
Ah that's the issue. Yahoo gives only class A (and doesn't show class B);
Google just merges them.

------
stcredzero
So the "wisdom of the crowds" is that Apple is really onto something with the
iPad? Or are people manipulating the market into excess optimism about Apple
so they can cash in?

~~~
borism
iPad has very little to do with it

~~~
usaar333
Somehow though it has overtaken Google in the past few months. (Personally I
am betting they'll converge again.. )

~~~
jonknee
They have overtaken GOOG before.

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10017015-92.html>

------
borism
Yes, but how long can it hold there?

